
Aliens have been visiting Earth for decades | I Didn't Know That - karthikmns
http://hoowstuffworks.blogspot.com/2010/05/aliens-have-been-visiting-earth-for.html
======
jacquesm
It's pretty scary that a defense minister actually believes that. You have
only two choices here:

    
    
      - he's bonkers
    
      - the cover up is real
    

Let us hope for the first.

~~~
memetichazard
or 3: The whole thing is made up.

------
crazydiamond
ANything new here? A rehash of the older Hawkins interview, and a line or 2
about the Canadian Def Min saying they've been here and contributed to science
-- no proof at all of that.

